# first time 3 piece wheel owner



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

i just got a set of bbs lm wheels and wanna reverse mount the face and wanted to know is there a gasket or what to use to seal the 3 pieces back together so i have no air leaks, i heard some silicones are bad because they contain acids or do they have a rubber gasket, any info would greatly help:thumbup: heres the wheel in question


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken (and I'm fairly sure about this one), but BBS LM's are 2-piece.


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

DoctorDoctor said:


> If I'm not mistaken (and I'm fairly sure about this one), but BBS LM's are 2-piece.


ok well i mean does that mean i dont have to worry bout a gasket or sealing anything?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes 2 piece LMs have a 1 piece lip/barrel combo and since they are 1 piece there is no need for a gasket.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

RDIRTYTOO said:


> ok well i mean does that mean i dont have to worry bout a gasket or sealing anything?



right you dont have to worry about any sort of sealing 

all lm's are 2 piece


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> right you dont have to worry about any sort of sealing
> 
> all lm's are 2 piece


so my next question is, can i reverse mount them? and if theyre only 2 piece how do people get wider lips for them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The only way to get wider lips is to get new lip/barrel combo or convert them to 3 piece


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The only way to get wider lips is to get new lip/barrel combo or convert them to 3 piece


would you happen to sell this combo u speak of?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope sorry


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Nope sorry


damn:banghead: worth a try


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

RDIRTYTOO said:


> so my next question is, can i reverse mount them? and if theyre only 2 piece how do people get wider lips for them?


Yes, you can reverse mount them to change the ET.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

i believe memory fab can get you new lips and barrels to make them wider but its not cheap 

and reverse mounting them will change the et roughly 12mm so keep that in mind


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

lol at fail thread.


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

syntax said:


> lol at fail thread.


then why waste your time posting:facepalm:


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> i believe memory fab can get you new lips and barrels to make them wider but its not cheap
> 
> and reverse mounting them will change the et roughly 12mm so keep that in mind


well that should help me to get them closer to flush, thanks:thumbup:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

RDIRTYTOO said:


> then why waste your time posting:facepalm:


you sir, are clearly mistaken in thinking my time is worth anything at all. I'm actually getting paid to play on vortex right now.


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

syntax said:


> you sir, are clearly mistaken in thinking my time is worth anything at all. I'm actually getting paid to play on vortex right now.


can i have your job?


----------



## Boyvw (May 2, 2012)

nice im jealous.:banghead:


----------

